# DIY Mechanical Filter Media



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

So after reading a few posts and doing a little research I've decided to forgo carbon in my filters unless Ive medicated the tank and need to remove the leftovers after water change outs. So now my question is what do you do for a penguin 350 & 330. I know they have the filter "mesh" for lack of a better term for sale in bulk at my local pet supply chain but how do you make that media rigid so it holds it shape when you install it in your filter. The ones with the carbon already integrated have a rigid plastic frame, don't I need something like that to support the "mesh". The first thing that pops in my head is just to cannibalize a couple of the filters with the carbon integrated and use that as the frame.

Does that sound about right or are there other better ideas?

Additionally for my fluval 405 should I just cut some of that "mesh"for to fit in the little baskets that I used to keep my carbon in?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

The idea of cannibalizing one of the existing cartridges of the penguin 350 & 330 and modifying it sounds good to me. That's the route I would take.. Then attaching your own mesh or media should be simple enough and there are various ways to do it..


----------



## Russell (Jun 20, 2011)

Look here PG: DIY Penguin Filter Cartridges - PlantGeek.net
or google DIY penguin filter cartridge


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

What would the advantage of not using the carbon?


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Well I am by no means an expert, or even really that knowledgeable, but here is a link to just one of the many articles I've read about Carbon in aquariums.

Carbon and aquariums

~Thanks for the link above Russell!


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Also, now that I'm thinking about it, should I throw some ceramic type bio rings in my Penguins too, to aid in the biological filtration? 

In my 405 I have 2 of my trays filled about half way w/ biomax rings. Should I fill those trays to the brim? I've read of people using "scrubbies" in their filters. What I think they are talking about is "Scotch Brite". Anyone use those in their filters?


Thanks in advance.

~Maybe I should be asking this in the General Freshwater Forums as I've started to widen my original question line..?


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I've carried on my further questions in the General Freshwater Forum so disregard the last questions.


----------

